# Having problems with GCC 4.4 not being registered



## DaB (Jun 3, 2010)

Hello. Now, before you read any further, you should know that I'm a complete newbie, due the origin of this thread.

My problem is with ArcEmu, which is a WoW Emulator. I've got MySQL 5.1, PHP, SVN and GCC 4.4 installed. However, when I run `./configure` in /usr/arcemu/arcnew/trunk/ it runs for about 10 seconds, checking stuff, and then returns "configure: error: 
	
	



```
Your environment doesn't support __sync_*_compare_and_swap. ArcEmu requires GCC 4.1 or above
```
To me, that error message seems like ArcEmu can't find the already installed GCC 4.4 package. Or am I lost?


----------



## DaB (Jun 4, 2010)

Bump(almost went 24 hours)?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 4, 2010)

FreeBSD's own GCC is 4.2.1, so that should be enough. ArcEmu isn't ported to FreeBSD, so what goes wrong is anyone's guess.


----------



## DaB (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh, darn. Guessing I'll have to upgrade to windows if I need it compiled then. Well, thanks for your help


----------



## DaB (Jun 5, 2010)

However, would it work by setting the config file so it could only turn __sync_*_compare_and_swap on?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 5, 2010)

Your guess is as good as ours ..


----------

